# I need advice



## Sakuse (May 20, 2020)

My nephew began to spend more time hiking and he is constantly planning new trips with friends for the summer. He is at home schooling and I'm worried that the fact that he is rarely at home may adversely affect his GPA. He is in graduation class and I'm not sure whether he should ban meetings with friends this year. Any tips?


----------



## Sakuse (May 20, 2020)

Maybe you're right. In addition, the university appreciates the statements of students who have some other hobbies besides school. Thank! I guess I need to support my nephew in this.


----------

